# Spouse Visa - applying outside Canada



## JEND29 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am a Canadian citizen by birth but currently living in Australia. I am going to apply for a visa for my Irish partner to emigrate to Ontario.

I have read the immigration website and other forums but some of the information is not quite clear and I was wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation and how their experience was? I have enquired direclty to immigration but still waiting for clarification on some things.

I am just wondering how long the processing time was as we are applying outside Canada and are there any other issue that we should be aware of before applying? i.e I want to make sure I have all the boxes ticked before we apply and hopefully dont have any issues with immigration...

Many thanks,

J


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

My brother in laws out of country application about 2 years ago took around 8 months. If I recall correctly (since I wrote the cheque) is was just over $1000 for both applications and the PR.


----------

